# The Tides of Chaos - available now!



## Morrus (Jan 9, 2008)

[imager]http://www.enworld.org/enpublishing/MET02N-Cover-webthumb.jpg[/imager]*The Tides of Chaos*, the second book in the *METAMORPHOSIS* trilogy, is now available!
[bq]Dark forces gather…

Now a powerful demon in his own right, the former archmage Hazergal Redfist has become immersed in the brutal politics of the Abyss. With each fiendish transformation wrought upon his body, he gains more power, yet loses another vital piece of his humanity. Allied with the rogue devil Gemnez and an infamous abyssal ruler, Hazergal continues to unlock the mystery of his destiny and harness the awesome power slumbering within him. 

But now an ancient evil has been released from an eons-long imprisonment, and the lower planes are threatened with a power of godlike proportions. The battle lines are drawn, and Hazergal, along with a number of unlikely allies, must thwart the machination of an enemy as old as the multiverse itself. 

As the threat of a plane-spanning war looms, a specter from Hazergal’s past appears, and he must choose between his thirst for vengeance and the familiar trappings of the life he left behind. [/bq]


We have a sneak preview of Chapter 5 of *The Tides of Chaos*. You can download it here (430k PDF).
You can read the first chapter online here.

PDF version here and softcover version here.  Details on where to find *Death of a Demon Lord*, the first book in the trilogy, can be found here.


----------



## DragonBelow (Jan 25, 2008)

I am very interested in this trilogy, but i was wondering if there is going to be a compiled version of the 3 books (with d20 stats).

Thanks


----------



## Morrus (Jan 26, 2008)

Not sure.  Depends on sales of the other books.


----------

